# EIne Tube - aber wie?



## holzoepfael (8. Juni 2005)

hi all!

Muss leider wieder Mal eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Also ich möchte für einen Kollegen eine Tube (so eine Art Senftube) erstellen. Ich habe bisher aber keine grossen Erfolge erzielt, bzw. es sieht alles sehr billig und höchstens noch comicmässig aus. Sie soll aber doch etwas realistischer wirken. Wie könnte ich das anstellen? Oder kennt jemand zufälligerweise ein Tutorial dazu?

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Hosenwäscher (8. Juni 2005)

Photoshop ist ein Grafikprogramm, hauptsächlich für 2d-Grafiken. Wenn du sowas machen willst, dann mach es am besten in einem 3d-Programm oder fotografiere eine Senfdose und gestalte sie in Photoshop um.


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Juni 2005)

Habe absolut keine Erfahrung mit 3D programmen. Falls vielleicht jemand ein Tut hat, könnte ich das noch schaffen, ansonsten muss ich das wohl oder übel in PS machen....
Digitalkamera ist leider kaputt...:/


Mfg Pendejo


----------



## Frapet (8. Juni 2005)

Wie Hosenwäscher schon sagte, wär ein Foto mit Nachbearbeitung eine Lösung.
Wär sicher die einfachste Lösung, aber das Problem dabei ist, dass man die Tube nie 100%ig "clean" bekommt, meiner Meinung nach.
Vielleicht die ganze Tube mit Pfaden gestalten, wobei aber dann das Problem mit der "Comicartigkeit" wäre, weil man ja nie die Glanzflächen usw. richtig gut hinbekommt, aber ich glaub, ich würds so machen (mit Pfaden).
Vielleicht bei der Pfadlösung, ein Foto in eine andere Ebene legen, um den Glanz halbwegs hinzubekommen.


----------



## da_Dj (9. Juni 2005)

Sowas selbst zu zeichnen ist abartig viel Arbeit  Und die Ergebnisse sehen meist nicht so vortrefflich aus. Gehe den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und such dir ein Foto (oder leih dir 'ne Digi  ). Die Tube "clean" zu bekommen sollte bedeutend einfacher sein, als sie selbst zu zeichnen.


----------



## holzoepfael (9. Juni 2005)

kk, ich habs aufgegeben. Habe es mit Vektoren versucht, aber ohne grossen Erfolg. Versuche mich nun an etwas anderem....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Frapet (9. Juni 2005)

Ich hab ja nur mal die Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt und ich hab ja gesagt das es nicht wirklich aussehen wird wie eine echte.


----------



## Boromir (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo holzoepfael,

wenn dir sowas in der Art reicht, dann schreib ich noch wie es geht.


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juni 2005)

Boromir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo holzoepfael,
> 
> wenn dir sowas in der Art reicht, dann schreib ich noch wie es geht.


 Wieso kann man sich nicht angewöhnen, gleich dazuzuschreiben wie sowas geht? Selbst wenn ihm das nicht reicht, irgendjemand wird irgendwann vielleicht einmal die Suche betätigen und das sehen, sich dann aber ärgern dass keine Erklärung bei steht, obwohl ihm das helfen würde.

Gruß


----------



## Boromir (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo acid.rain,

ich frage vorher lieber nach, da ich schon mal schlechte Erfahrungen machen musste.
Man macht sich die Mühe und schreibt eine lange Anleitung und dann kommt sowas wie; so weit war ich auch schon bringt mir garnichts; das sieht ja sowas von sch... aus und ähnliches.
Hätte holz......eine Grafik von seinem Versuch angehängt wäre ich schlauer gewesen und hätte gewusst ob ihm mein Versuch weiterhilft.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## chrisbergr (10. Juni 2005)

Mich würds interessieren.. Ist zwar nicht ganz realitätsnahe, aber sicher ausbaufähig


----------



## Pianoman (10. Juni 2005)

Also ich würd's im Illustrator machen. 
Beispiel gibts auch:
Bei den Schulungsbeispielen, die zum Corel-Skriptum von Herdt (Schulungsunterlagenhersteller - für diejenigen, die's nicht kennen) ist meines Wissens eine Tube als cdr Datei dabei. Die könntest Du dir mal anschauen und versuchen nachzubauen. Läuft im Wesentlichen mit Überblendungen und Verläufen ab. 

Schau einfach mal auf http://www.herdt4you.de (Unter Umständen auch herdt.de, herdt.ch o.Ä ... ich weiß nicht was die mit ihren Servern machen, da ist jedesmal ein anderer offline ;-] )
Kann Dir nur leider keinen Screenshot anhängen, weil ich auf dem Mac kein Corel habe.

Lg.


----------



## holzoepfael (10. Juni 2005)

Ja Boromir, könntest du mir mal sagen wie du das gemacht hast? THX....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Boromir (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir aus dem Internet eine Tube geladen und diese freigestellt.
Auf einer neuen Ebene habe ich die Auswahl gefüllt und mit dem Filter Kunststoffverpackung bearbeitet, die Einstellungen muss man probieren.
Dann die Verschlusskappe ausgewählt und schwarz gefärbt.
Der weiße Boden der Tube ist eine gefüllte Rechteckauswahl, die zwei Glanzstellen sind mit dem Lasso gemachte Auswahlen mit weiß gefüllt und weichgezeichnet.
Ich hänge mal die PSD als zip an.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Cecile Etter (10. Juni 2005)

Kanns mir mal wieder nicht verkneifen ;-) 
Google "Senftube" da findest Du unter "alu" eine schoene freigestellte,nackte Tube.Die hab ich bloss noch wenig bearbeitet.Deckel auf Alt = 8Eck,frei transformiren,duplizieren.
Du kannst dann die einzelnen Flaechen auswaehlen und mit Verlaeufen fuellen.schneller gehts nit dem Pinsel malen.Etiquette mit dem Lasso 'gezeichnet' ,dann aufgehellt.Schrift..Bogen und frei transformieren.Mit dem Kopierstempel ,Radiergummi usw. bestimmt fuer Deine Zwecke anpassbar.
Beste Gruesse!


----------



## holzoepfael (12. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank cecile, so kann man es auch machen ...
Bin zwar mittlerweile bereits am nächsten "Projekt", aber ich kann die Lösung noch immer gebrauchen...


----------

